# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC un stepper motora atbilstība

## archhus

Sveiki!
Jau sen ir doma uzbūvēt CNC darbagaldu. Beidzot īpašumā ir nonākuši 4 stepper motori(2 pa pāriem). Sākumā, lai saprastu kas un kā jāuzbūvē kāds no Instructables.com piedāvātajiem variantiem.
Problēma ir ar motoriem atbilstošu motor drive atrašanu. Lētākais variants būtu iegādāties visu komplektā uz vienas plates -http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_6088wt_1270
Problēmas sākas, jo motoriem, kuriem ir vardi klāt ir 3,25A, 1,9V, 0,6OHM. Bet ebay pārdevēji platei raksta dažādus ampērus. 1,5A-3A, bet citi raksta maksimums 3,5A. Vai šie 0,25A ļoti strauji novedīs pie plates nodegšanas?
Vai atliek sūtīt 3 šādas 4,2A - http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1436.l2649
Labākais variants būtu otri motori - 2A, 1,76V, 1,8OHM. Bet tiem nav klāt vadu un atrast datu lapu līdz šim nav izdevies.
Vai ar šādiem motoriem būs iespējams pakustināt mazu darbagaldu?
 Vai motoriem pietiks ar 12V strāvu vai vajag slēgt 36v?
Un pēdējais jautājums - vai var būt 3 z ass motors savādāks kā x un y?
Cik saprotu StepSyn motori ir gandrīz vienādi atšķiras vadu izvietojums un 1043/1041.
Varbūt kāds spēs palīdzēt.

----------


## Vikings

Pirmkārt jau platēm jābūt regulējamai izejas strāvai, attiecīgi, ja 3,5Amax tad arī savus 3,25 varēsi pieregulēt.
No pieliktā sprieguma ir atkarīgs motora ātrums, pie 3xlielāka sprieguma motora max apgriezieni pie nemainīga griezes momenta augs vairākas reizes.
Ja nav vadu klāt, tas netraucē samērīt kā tinumi izvietoti. Ja četri vai seši vadi tad izmērīt ir elementāri, ja astoņi tad nedaudz grūtāk.
Un vispār - Voltos mērā spsriegums, Ampēros - strāva.

----------


## Amazons

Nu nav ko kapeiku jāt - paņem šo: http://www.geckodrive.com/g540-p-39.html Tas būs viss vienā (vari arī atsevišķi lasīt, bet sanāks dārgāk). Ražotāju ļoti rekomendēju. Patreiz viens no labākajiem nelielas jaudas draiveru ražotājiem. Tas tirgus no manas puses ir izpētīts.
Par tehnisko pusi. Tie ampēri kas norādīti draivu datašītos nozīmē maksimālo izejas jaudu. Tātad motora jauda nedrīks pārsniegt draiva jaudu. Par sprieguma ietekmi uz steperiem jau vikungs pateica. Tipiski pieļaujamais spriegums ja nemaldos bija līdz 60v (bet varbūt arī kjļūdos). Katrā gadījumā 48V stabili var pūst iekšā.
Par motoru atšķirīgajām jaudām - tak tas ir pilnīgi pie kājas kādas jaudas tev kura ass. A bet loģiski ka z-asij nevajag tādu jaudu kā x vai y asij

----------


## valmet

Skaisti motoriņi  :: 
Ar šiem ne tikai mazu galdu varēs bīdīt.
Par draiviem - pats lietoju Tevis ielikto otro variantu t.i M542 un esmu apmierināts, komplektā ar apmēram tikpat spēcīgiem motoriem, kā Tavējie neesmu manījis ne soļu izlaišanu, ne kādus citus gļukus. Vēl 542 priekšrocība salīdzinājumā ar pirmo variantu ir ka var slēgt spriegumu līdz 50V ( pirmajam līz 36V ), ko arī rekomendēju ( protams ne 50V bet nu 45V mierīgi), tas arī palielina motoru spēku, visādā ziņā 12V nioteikti būs pa maz. Pirku gan šeit : http://www.motioncontrolproducts.co....tepping_drive/
tiesa pirms 5 gadiem bija pa 30 mārciņām gab, tagad skatos ir piemetuši klāt.
Vispār tos M542 ražo un tirgo daudzi, citam viņi saucas 542, citam K542 citam vēl kāds cits burts priekšā.
Protams Gecko draivi arī noteikti ir labi, bet 2x dārgāki.

----------


## AoyD

man liekas ka 3A, 280ozln soļu motors būtu pietiekami jaudīgs lai pavilktu dažādus CNC
es uzbūvēju savu CNC mašīnu un visu darbinu ar šo motoru
bilde: http://www.multireklama.lv/images/po...ed0ee34286.jpg
nopirku viņu www.Multireklama.lv
ļoti svarīgi ir izmantot lielas jaudas barošanas blokus jo cik esmu pamanījis šāds motoriņš var aprīt līdz pat 9A
tādēļ man stāv 1KV barošanas bloks uz 32V

----------


## frukc

kāds reāli uzprasās uz multiban...

----------


## andrievs

Atvainojiet, bet es nevaru klusēt !

MANUPRĀT šī foruma "kārtības" uzturētāji ir galīgi aptrakuši!!!  
Kāpēc  no šī  CNC sadaļas tika izdzēsti 5 komentāri, kuros kaut arī bija  nedaudz pārspīlēta viena saita (vērtīga saita !) reklāma, bet katrā no  komentāriem to autors bija papūlējies ielikt arī katrai tēmai atbilstošu  un pietiekami KVALITATĪVU informāciju vai linkus ?!!!

Kas te notiek?!!! 

"Kārtībnieki"  nespēj tikt galā ar vienu slimu kritikāni, kurš no agra rīta  līdz  vēlam vakaram vaktē, kam varētu uzķēzīt, un izraisa hroniskas lamāšanās  lēkmes simtu komentāru apjomā, bet toties metas virsū izmantot savu varu  lai dzēstu vērtīgus komentārus.

Kur ir links, kas vēl dažas stundas atpakaļ bija vienā no izdzēstajiem komentāriem par CNC izbūves step by step  ?!!!

----------


## JDat

4 topikos 4 rezes viens un tas pats links ar to pašu...

Naāciet uz mūsu sludinājumu dēli utt utjp.

Nu tak. Viens sūdzās par reklāmu, otram atkal vajadzīgi linki?

Opredeljitesj kungi kādas ir jūsu vēmes un vajadzības.

----------


## archhus

Sveiki vēlreiz!
Elektronika ir sagādāta un savienota. 
Iegādājos 2 šādus 4,2A http://www.ebay.com/itm/190560551229...84.m1436.l2649
Pie šiem draiveriem pievienoti zaļie steperīši - 3,25A, 1,9V, 0,6OHM.
Z asi darbina 4t5618s2404-A steperītis ar 3,6A un 1,25V
Barošanai izmantoju 24V 10A PSU.
*Problēma tāda, kad motoriņi kas pie 2M542 4.2A 200 KHz pievienoti karsējas pat stand bay režīmā.**
*Pievienojot šos steperus pie lētā draivera  uzsilst tikai aptuveni līdz 40 grādiem. Bet pie 2m542 nevar roku noturēt.
Varbūt esmu nepareizi saregulējis.

2m542 - 
2,37A (motoram 3,25A)
sw4 - halffcurrent 
steps per 1600
Pievienots 24V 10A PSU
ENA nav pievienots
Deg zaļā led.

Tā kā izmantošu M8 vītni mach3 ir 1280 steps per.

----------


## valmet

Tas ir normāli, ka motori silst standby , jo viņiem jau jānotur pozīcija  ::  Jautājums protams cik stipri silst, ja nevar roku pielikt tad nu pārāk labi nav. No otras puses, kā viņi tiks samontēti uz galda - ja būs kontakts ar metāla daļām, tad tās strādās kā radiatori un liekais siltums tiks atvadīts.
Cik stipri uzsilst paši 2M542 ?

----------


## archhus

Silst viņi pakāpeniski. Gluži 100 grādi iespējams nav, roku uz pāris sekundēm var uzlikt. Pagaidām savienoti vienkārši pietīti un noizolēti. Nākotnē labāk likt kādu skrūvējamu kontaktu vai vienkārši pielodēt? Pašiem 2M542 uzsilšana nav novērota vispār, lai gan viņiem blakus 3 12v pc fann (darbojas parasti uz 5V). Paši draiveri galīgi auksti. Variants likt pa ventilatoram uz katru motoru, bet vai tos pašus 9x9cm vai mazākus un starpā likt vai nelikt radiatoru (doma no vecām mātesplatēm )
Elektronikas bilde

----------


## frukc

tas, ka stepperīši karst, tas ir ok. bet pat neliela gaisa plūsmiņa novadīs lieko siltumu.

----------


## archhus

Karšanu tiešām atrisināja ventilatora pielikšana. No karstuma vairs nav ne miņas  ::

----------


## valmet

Var likt ventilatorus, man tīri labi siltumu atvada duralumīnija konstrukcija ar ko soļu motori tiek piemontēti pie cnc galda.

----------

